# Ava's Mom Pat,Shocks Yogi*



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I want to Share this Act of Kindness with everyone.*
*You all Know how Yogi Loves Mail. Well Yesterday A Very Special Lady Sent a Surprize that Yogi Had No Idea Was On its Way. First I Must Say a Huge Thank you to Pat. The Fact that She Did This Brought me to tears.*

*Out of the Kindness of her heart and the Fact this Reminded her of Yogi Because of his Love for Monkeys she sent this Fantastic Gift to us.*
*Iam So Overwhelmed at the Kindness of others and The Love shown to my Sweet Boy,Yogi.*
*Pat I Will Never forget this.*

*Yogi Had the time of his Life with the Box.*
*I Just cant Express my Thankfullness to Pat.*
*We Love This Gift So Much.*
*Many Thanks To You Pat From Us Both******


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*HE Really Love this*******


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That is so sweet of Pat!
The bag is lovely!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, I love it!! Yogi, Leila says you are so lucky! That was so nice of Pat! You can see little Yogi smiling in some if the pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is so adorable. I love how he is right there ready to open the surprise. I see he has a perch as well! Boo likes to sit on top of the sofa too!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I think that is the cutest carrier that I have ever seen!
What a thoughtful gift!
Yogi is one lucky little guy.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

*Love it!*

Wow - love it! Yogi is so photogenic! I can't get Lily to stand still for 5 seconds to take a picture let alone pose for one. :HistericalSmiley:Yogi is just so darn cute! :wub: I really love seeing pictures of him and everyone elses fluffs, definitely puts a smile on my face. Thanks! Wanda


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Nickee that bag is adorable, and so thoughtful of Pat! What a sweetie Yogi is!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's so sweet! Love the bag and Yogi looks so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Pat is an Angel! What an awesome bag for Yogi!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: YAY! :aktion033: I'm so glad you and Yogi like the bag! 

I had it for so long and never used it. Then I remembered how much Yogi likes monkeys....Perfect! 

Life is good! :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What an awesome bag for an awesome boy! WOW! That is just the cutest thing and so fits Yogi's happy, monkey-loving personality. What a wonderful and thoughtful gift from Pat! Now we need to see some pics of Yogi in his new bag!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

How sweet of Pat! That is the perfect bag for Yogi. I love Yogi's blanket too, please share where you find all your cute clothes and blankets.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That is totally awesome Nickee!!! That was awesome of you Pat and Ava to send this to Yogi and Nickee!! Thanks for the great pics made me smile big time!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How nice....its so cute!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So sweet of Pat...love the bag!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, what a wonderful gift!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

wow, that is so adorable gift!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat is a sweatheart for sure. I love the bag, it is so Yogi:thumbsup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a cute bag,that was so sweetof Pat.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

OMGodness

I too have tears in my eyes at this wonderful act of human kindness!
What compassion this wonderful person has showered on you and your fluff.
So nice to hear that wonderful people still exist in this world.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Pat's a pretty sweet person to begin with and that was such a sweet thing she did. Yay Pat. And Yogi, you are a very lucky little boy to have such nice friends.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Rin said:


> OMGodness
> 
> I too have tears in my eyes at this wonderful act of human kindness!
> What compassion this wonderful person has showered on you and your fluff.
> So nice to hear that wonderful people still exist in this world.


 
*SO Very True!!!!!!!!!*
*This was Fantastic Of Her.*
*Heck Iam All Happy Just when someone Posts a Nice Reply. That also Means so much to me.*

*The SM People are a fantastic group.*
*Yogi and I Are so very happy to be a part of it.*
*Nickee********


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, that's our Pat..one of the nicest ladies I have had the privilege to know..that was very sweet and generous! :wub::wub: Yogi looks very happy with his gift..:wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

There are so many nice people in the world who thinks of others and I think that every SM member does this. Pat is an awesome lady to remember her bag and to send it to you. It's a cute bag!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What awesime presents for such a sweet little guy.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

How kind was that, I love your new gifts Yogi


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

That's so nice!! Adorable gifts from Pat!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Perfect bag for Yogi :wub: Very thoughtful of Pat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thank you TO Everyone That Bag Is Awesome.*
*Iam Trying to Get him in there. So Far he Put All His Monkeys Are In it. We ARe Planning a surprise for Pat>>>Mommy Shush!!!!! Says Yogi.*

*Well I Loves Her *Yogi**


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yogi looks so happy it's obvious he loves his gifts! that's so nice of Pat.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jersey girls are the best!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Love those pictures, yogi is too cute for words, and I love that bag!!!!!! Too darned cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

